# Phragmipedium kovachii babies



## Berthold (Apr 19, 2014)

Here my home made kovachii babies. They still like the incubator.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 19, 2014)

Looking good Berthold. Hope to see the blooming photos in about ten years!!


----------



## gnathaniel (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice! Looks very healthy, how long have you had these out of flask?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 20, 2014)

precious darlings


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 21, 2014)

Wish you many success with your new babies!


----------



## Stone (Apr 25, 2014)

Very good berthold. Are they in akadama?


----------

